# Baby Blanket on S shape loom



## jbyers

Has anyone come up with a easy pattern for a baby size blanket done on the s shape loom. I have one now and would love to make some baby blankets for charity. I am not sure how many stitches to do, type of yarn (guessing worsted weight I have a 1/2" size loom). And what would be a nice easy pattern. ( For someone who is new at this). Looking forward to your help.  

Judy


----------



## Moisey

A lady on here knows a great deal about looms & knits very
large blankets just about full-time & sells them.
Her Avatar name is Cache & traced this on Search, above
& typed in Knitting Looms.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274419-1.html

Hope this works for you.
If you PM her you may get her to help you but a warning,
she is always very busy & some KP'ers could not get hold
of her for a while. Other ladies may be able to help out.
Good luck
Moisey


----------



## Moisey

Chache, sorry, correct name.


----------



## jbyers

Thank you I have tried 2 or 3 times to get a hold of Chache but she never answers back. I have PM her and nothing. Has anyone had luck getting her to answer?????


----------



## LEE1313

Judy,
go to the HOME page, and way at the bottom is a section for LOOMs.
I would start there for help.
I don't loom so I am clueless.
Also check YOUTUBE and maybe Ravelry.com. There are 92 patterns on Ravelry. Not sure what type of loom is used. Start there maybe


jbyers said:


> Has anyone come up with a easy pattern for a baby size blanket done on the s shape loom. I have one now and would love to make some baby blankets for charity. I am not sure how many stitches to do, type of yarn (guessing worsted weight I have a 1/2" size loom). And what would be a nice easy pattern. ( For someone who is new at this). Looking forward to your help.
> 
> Judy


----------



## Buttons

jbyers said:


> Has anyone come up with a easy pattern for a baby size blanket done on the s shape loom. I have one now and would love to make some baby blankets for charity. I am not sure how many stitches to do, type of yarn (guessing worsted weight I have a 1/2" size loom). And what would be a nice easy pattern. ( For someone who is new at this). Looking forward to your help.
> 
> Judy


Do the figure 8 stitch. You have to skip these pegs on the S Loom for it to come out right. Do not use these pegs:

1, 4, 7, 10, 13, 16, 19, 23, 26, 29, 32, 35, 39, 42, 45, 48, 51, 
54, 96, 97, 98, & 99

or you can mark these peg and do not use them:

1, 8, 11, 14, 17, 20, 23, 26, 29, 32, 35, 35, 42, 45, 48, 51, 54, 97, 98, & 99.

Chache makes her blankets with the ewrap stitch, and uses variegated yarn. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Buttons

jbyers said:


> Thank you I have tried 2 or 3 times to get a hold of Chache but she never answers back. I have PM her and nothing. Has anyone had luck getting her to answer?????


I also tried before. After she post what ever she wants, she makes them unwatched so she doesn't get all the emails. She will not answer anyone.


----------



## Moisey

I think the making of her blankets is a very big part of her
life & she makes them to order, so she can't stop and reply
to all our emails when it suits us. It looks like Buttons
is being a great help to you, so give it a try. Apart from
that there are many videos to watch to help out.
Sorry I can't help you, either.
Moisey


----------



## Buttons

I'm sure she is busy, if I'm not mistaken, she has a full time job also.


----------



## fatkitty

I made a cot size blanket on the big afghan loom like the one chache uses. I used 2 strands of Arran together as I had loads of it to use up, only used half the total pegs and missed out every third peg. I just did the basic e wrap, nothing fancy and it came out lovely and squishy. On the instructions that came with it, it says if you use all the pegs and chunky yarn it makes a blanket approx 5 feet wide. I also watched a lot of YouTube videos including one they showed how to do the equivalent of slipping the first stitch to stop the edges curling. I think there was a good tutorial on the crochet crowd site that was quite helpful. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## jbyers

Thank you so much for your ideas its very helpful.


----------



## Buttons

If you do the figure 8 stitch you're only using half the loom, because you're wrapping both sides at once. You're not using it as a rake. If you were it would be 60" long.

There is no videos on how to slip the first stitch on the Infinity Loom. There are a few on the regular long and round looms.


----------



## Teatime4granny

jbyers said:


> Has anyone come up with a easy pattern for a baby size blanket done on the s shape loom. I have one now and would love to make some baby blankets for charity. I am not sure how many stitches to do, type of yarn (guessing worsted weight I have a 1/2" size loom). And what would be a nice easy pattern. ( For someone who is new at this). Looking forward to your help.
> 
> Judy


Youtube has a lot to offer, here is loomahats videos, you can see many different stitches.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1UJloa36qbzIJQlhtTjTFg

BTW, my aunt and uncle used to live there in hacienda heights,


----------



## scat9019

Ask also to moonloomer,she really knows about looming.For me there is creative part of you will be guide and you will find a way to do it in a beautifull manner.

Happy Looming Day!!


----------



## jbyers

Thank you to all for your ideas. Everything has been very helpful.


----------



## Aunt Nay

Judy, any loom pattern can be done on the S loom. You can use it just like a long loom. The S shape just allows you to make a wider piece. Here is a vey simple pattern from LionBrand. http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10388.html

The Crochet Crowd has a great video on wrapping the S loom here. 




Essentially, you can e-wrap as many pegs on one side as you like. Remember that the finished blanket will be a little wider when it is off the loom. As often noted, you may want to frame the blanket with several rows of knit a row, purl a row garter stitch on the bottom and top.


----------



## fatkitty

Buttons said:


> If you do the figure 8 stitch you're only using half the loom, because you're wrapping both sides at once. You're not using it as a rake. If you were it would be 60" long.
> 
> There is no videos on how to slip the first stitch on the Infinity Loom. There are a few on the regular long and round looms.


This is the one I used, she shows it right at the end


----------



## Moon Loomer

jbyers said:


> Has anyone come up with a easy pattern for a baby size blanket done on the s shape loom. I have one now and would love to make some baby blankets for charity. I am not sure how many stitches to do, type of yarn (guessing worsted weight I have a 1/2" size loom). And what would be a nice easy pattern. ( For someone who is new at this). Looking forward to your help.
> 
> Judy


Hi Judy, 
Try CinDWoods Crafts, They sell the "S" looms and they have patterns for them. Moon Loomer


----------

